# ATV logging arch, fb dump trailer



## rdbrumfield (Feb 11, 2009)

I did post this out of frustration in another thread, but I think this is a better place for it.
I made this for my quad and thought I would share for those of you that have small tractors or quads for use around the farm or whatever. 
a person can make one of these to suit size and power of towing unit. I made one for a 33hp yanmar many years back and thought I would try the design on my quad.
As you can see, the winch easily dumps trailer and the bed is lifted off and the winch stiffleg pinned to the dump frame making an arch for pulling atv size loads.


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Feb 11, 2009)

Very nice design


----------



## 371groundie (Feb 11, 2009)

put it into production man! heck id put one behind my pickup!


----------



## Philbert (Feb 11, 2009)

371groundie said:


> put it into production man!



Same thought here. Clever design.

Philbert


----------



## rdbrumfield (Feb 11, 2009)

I have been thinking of that very idea about production. Just ordered the basics for another build. Now just for the orders lol.
As I do these, I am custom building to the width and length wanted. Can go with hand, electric, or hyd winch depending on needs. Tire sizes are another option.
If I get buried, mainstreaming a couple of different sizes will have to do.


----------



## johnzski (Feb 11, 2009)

*cool design, but-*

why would you stack wood on a trailer,dump it on the ground,bend all the way over to pick it up again to stack it? why not just stack it off a waist high trailer? remember-easier is better.


----------



## Philbert (Feb 11, 2009)

I like the dual use of the log arch and the trailer, instead of having 2 trailers. There are a lot of times that I might want to dump things out of a trailer, besides just wood.

JMHO

Philbert


----------



## rdbrumfield (Feb 12, 2009)

good point John, that was for demonstration. Pretty good at dumping a full load of dirt, yard litter, used oats, well you get the idea.

Just picked up the iron for another one today. Will see what ebay can do with one. Kind of hoping this might take off as there are a lot of small tractors and ATVers using their rigs for chores.

Once I get the next one up, will see what it takes to advertise in here too.


----------



## rdbrumfield (Feb 12, 2009)

Ok, finally, don't know why but got a few to load up. Have been having a time of it to get my splitter up and now have it in the wrong place lol. 
will repost in the splitters. bear with me.


----------



## Philbert (Feb 12, 2009)

You are a creative (and busy) guy!

Philbert


----------

